# Breeds that do well with GSD?



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, so I know I've asked this question before but it's slightly different this time. Not sure if this is the right place. 

It is confirmed that I will be adding another dog to my pack. Currently I have a 6 and half year old female GSD/Mal. I'm looking for a breed that can handle her rough housing and energy level. Originally I was thinking border collie or australian cattle dog, but my family doesn't like the super intense stare they do. 

Now I'm looking for information and experiances from those who have owned standard poodles, german shorthaired/wirehaired pointers, and blue lacys. Anyone own one now or in the past? Are they good with your shepherds? Etc. 

Thank you in advance for any replies


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a lab/wire haired pointer mix.Plenty of energy and I'm sure he could've held his own with a Gsd.Samson gets together occasionally with a friend's collie and a neighbor's golden retriever.They both seem well matched running and playing together.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Koda'sMom said:


> Ok, so I know I've asked this question before but it's slightly different this time. Not sure if this is the right place.
> 
> It is confirmed that I will be adding another dog to my pack. Currently I have a 6 and half year old female GSD/Mal. I'm looking for a breed that can handle her rough housing and energy level. Originally I was thinking border collie or australian cattle dog, but my family doesn't like the super intense stare they do.
> 
> ...


Wow, don't know how the poodle got into that mix of herding/hunters but with that bunch are you going to have strict training on your new addition? (I haven't owned them together but have friends that have). If you don't IMO your GSD will pick up some of the harder behaviors to curb with those breeds.... they're active, prey driven and can get your GSD in trouble.....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ poodles are hunting dogs


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Not on your list, but I know several people with gsds and huskies. They seem to match nicely. I'm not a poodle fan at all, it's that coat too much stuff gets caught up in it, they might match up well otherwise.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Fodder said:


> ^ poodles are hunting dogs


Yea they are... but the intelligence level IMO sets them apart. You have people that would own a poodle that would never dream of owning a hunting dog - in a NY penthouse for example lol


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Boxer could keep up


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Fodder said:


> ^ poodles are hunting dogs


Yes, the standard poodles are hunting dogs, and are nothing like their little yappy cousins!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure this is a recommendation, but my APBT is excellent with other dogs and definitely is rough and tumble. However the trick is finding one that is not dog aggressive, and even then they are not the kind to back down if another dog did start something. My moms dog is part Boxer (and pit) and I've met many Boxers with the kind of upstanding exuberance and energy that I think would mesh well, being as they are enthusiastic but very goofy and non-aggressive.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Yes, the standard poodles are hunting dogs, and are nothing like their little yappy cousins!


I was thinking of standard poodles. Their behavior in a city setting is decidedly more refined than your other breeds of hunting dog in the same environment, though they may occasionally may snap up the stray lap chihuahua and spit out the tiara upon occasion.... they'll be a little more subtle and discreet about it....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

atomic said:


> I'm not entirely sure this is a recommendation, but my APBT is excellent with other dogs and definitely is rough and tumble. However the trick is finding one that is not dog aggressive, and even then they are not the kind to back down if another dog did start something. My moms dog is part Boxer (and pit) and I've met many Boxers with the kind of upstanding exuberance and energy that I think would mesh well, being as they are enthusiastic but very goofy and non-aggressive.


I just looked back at another post of yours atomic. You have a APBT and you let her run off leash and your mom has a Pit/Boxer... does she run off leash too?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Not on your list, but I know several people with gsds and huskies. They seem to match nicely. I'm not a poodle fan at all, it's that coat too much stuff gets caught up in it, they might match up well otherwise.


Oddly enough mine do not like huskies, not even a little bit. Robyn really doesn't like them, I have no idea why, she just don't like them. The breeds I've noticed that she(she is really the only GSD that has played with outside dogs) likes and plays well with are pit bulls, boxers and her favorite was a Karelian Bear Dog(I loved this dog). They took to each other and played for a long time, no other dog mattered. In our home golden retrievers and German shepherds go hand in hand and get along really well on a daily basis.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Atomic - you say your APBT is friendly to other dogs but not one to back down if the other dog was to start something, but yet you let her run off leash- I would guess your mom does the same with her Pit/Boxer or she probably would guide you against letting them run off leash?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Atomic - you say your APBT is friendly to other dogs but not one to back down if the other dog was to start something, but yet you let her run off leash- I would guess your mom does the same with her Pit/Boxer or she probably would guide you against letting them run off leash?


There are a lot of dogs like this, breed does doesn't matter. Robyn is a GSD and she doesn't start anything but she wouldn't back down either.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Stonevintage said:


> I just looked back at another post of yours atomic. You have a APBT and you let her run off leash and your mom has a Pit/Boxer... does she run off leash too?


Our yard is fenced, but there are in many instances where yes I allow my dog to run off leash. Mostly in circumstances where we are alone, such as hiking in parks and nobody, let alone other dogs, are around. She also runs free at the beach where there is rarely other dogs, and when there is she has an excellent recall while we wait for them to pass. My moms dog however is almost always on a leash as she has a "wandering" tendency. My dog is exceptionally aware of herself, smart and stuck to me like glue for 8 years now. Accidents can always happen, even on a leash.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

llombardo said:


> There are a lot of dogs like this, breed does doesn't matter. Robyn is a GSD and she doesn't start anything but she wouldn't back down either.


This is what I have been struggling with all week. My pup is DA but if I can ever get over the fear of walking her - My worst nightmare people who own Pits that let them run off leash and (won't be a problem but won't back down either) - I will have control of my dog on a prong and 2nd backup leash and collar - what will the Pit owner with no leash have control over?

This really pisses me off. They know their dog's potential - they know the damage will most likely be more severe than a normal dog fight - they admit no control (leash) and yet - it's going to be my problem because they chose to let their pit run free- THAT'S BS!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

atomic said:


> Our yard is fenced, but there are in many instances where yes I allow my dog to run off leash. Mostly in circumstances where we are alone, such as hiking in parks and nobody, let alone other dogs, are around. She also runs free at the beach where there is rarely other dogs, and when there is she has an excellent recall while we wait for them to pass. My moms dog however is almost always on a leash as she has a "wandering" tendency. My dog is exceptionally aware of herself, smart and stuck to me like glue for 8 years now. Accidents can always happen, even on a leash.


Have either of these dogs ever attacked another dog? I'm not comfortable walking my dog where her safety is solely dependent on a strangers off leash control on their dog. My dog's safety should not have to rely on your 100% vigilance with your loose dog. That's not right.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I say "our" simply because I grew up in my moms house since I was four, but I am now twenty seven, on my own, and even if my mom did offer guidance I am an adult and would most assuredly make decisions mostly by my own volition. I am not jaded, my dog is very well adjusted and behaved and she would not be entertained freedom if I ever felt there was a threat to her or somebody's elses dog/person/any other animal. Personally I would rather have a dog defend themselves rather than allow a mauling. Let them live and be a dog, they don't get as long an opportunity as we do .


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Neither of any of our dogs have ever attacked another dog. Mine is not only friendly with other dogs, but is also acclimated to parrots, chickens, goats, horses, cows, etc. 

To be noted, I do not let my dog run loose where other people congregate to walk or otherwise bring their own dogs around. I do not take her around for a jog in the neighborhood not being leashed, although she would be fine doing so, I do not trust other peoples dogs.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention, I'm trying for a breed that's not on restriction lists as we rent right now. We're grandfathered in at our complex for koda but not sure with future dogs. 

As to the poodle. I have worked with many and fell in love with the breed. And my mom likes that they don't shed. In regards to hair I would keep them in a "puppy" cut all of the time. 

I like huskies but I live in a fairly hot climate and they don't do that well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> This is what I have been struggling with all week. My pup is DA but if I can ever get over the fear of walking her - My worst nightmare people who own Pits that let them run off leash and (won't be a problem but won't back down either) - I will have control of my dog on a prong and 2nd backup leash and collar - what will the Pit owner with no leash have control over?
> 
> This really pisses me off. They know their dog's potential - they know the damage will most likely be more severe than a normal dog fight - they admit no control (leash) and yet - it's going to be my problem because they chose to let their pit run free- THAT'S BS!


Just today I was outside with Robyn and a little yorkie decided he could take Robyn. He kept charging at her barking. I had Robyn in a sit and held her by her collar as she just say there looking at this dog like he was crazy. We must have looked like a matching pair because I sat there watching the owners run around in circles chasing this dog while it ran under cars to charge Robyn likd they were crazy. Not a peep out of Robyn as we watched the circus. Not a pit but a very brave PIA. 

I can't answer about loose pit bulls. We go to a local dog park for swimming purposes and there are quite a few pits, boxers, pit/boxers there, they are never a problem. The problem dogs are the GSDS(stalkers and resource guarding) and lots of the goldens(resource guarders)

Here is Robyn with one of the dogs she took a liking too


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

atomic said:


> Neither of any of our dogs have ever attacked another dog. Mine is not only friendly with other dogs, but is also acclimated to parrots, chickens, goats, horses, cows, etc.
> 
> To be noted, I do not let my dog run loose where other people congregate to walk or otherwise bring their own dogs around. I do not take her around for a jog in the neighborhood not being leashed, although she would be fine doing so, I do not trust other peoples dogs.


When you say yours is not friendly to other dogs but yet it's a Pit and you let her run free - are you not just playing the probabilities? and If you're wrong and there is another dog in the area - too bad - so sad...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

s/he said "mine is not ONLY friendly with other dogs, but..."

can we not do this SV?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> When you say yours is not friendly to other dogs but yet it's a Pit and you let her run free - are you not just playing the probabilities? and If you're wrong and there is another dog in the area - too bad - so sad...


Can you drop it. You admit you are over the top with this issue. "Atomic's" handling of his dog sounds perfectly proper to me. He knows his(her) dog. Very similar to how we handle our GSD's, I'm sure there are people that aren't pleased that ours are never restrained at home, BUT they don't leave our yard, they know their boundaries. As long as the other dogs are under control (whether by voice or leash)mine are fine. Just don't let your dog on his long flexi lead come up our driveway.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Fodder said:


> s/he said "mine is not ONLY friendly..."
> 
> can we not do this SV?


The only thing I cannot seem to do Fodder - is post to threads without you being on me for every comment I make. Why is that?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> When you say yours is not friendly to other dogs but yet it's a Pit and you let her run free - are you not just playing the probabilities? and If you're wrong and there is another dog in the area - too bad - so sad...


So if there was a Rott or dobie running out and about would you worry like you do if it's a pit? When we were younger our neighborhood was terrorized by two dobermans. When my son was younger the neighborhood was terrorized by two GSDs. My golden was attacked by a Rott. Never had an issue with loose pits, but did have the one issue with the two pits the owner lost control of. So breed doesn't matter because any dog can be an issue. 


You can't group a whole breed together. There is bad and good in all breeds just like there is good and bad dog owner. The problem comes in when there is a dog that doesn't like other dogs and they have a bad owner. Some people just don't care, those people give everyone a bad name and make things worse for whatever breed they own.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lol really SV? so 3,668 of my post are responses to you?
rest easy my friend, maybe it's not a good night.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Be aware that it will be quite expensive to get a standard poodle groomed. I don't do them anymore, but when I did, it was about $70 to buzz one off, and about $150 to scissor one in a puppy clip.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I said "not only friendly" meaning that she is not limited to only being friendly with other dogs, but also a number of different animal species. I am sorry if you misinterpreted. She is very well mannered with other canines.

You have mentioned more than once about concern over "pits" running free. Are they the only breed of dog that you are concerned about? While many are DA and yes, have the capability to do damage, "pit bull" is very much so a type of dog these days rather than a strict breed. As a result many that are blamed for maulings are rather poor results of random mixed outcrossings that simply appear to fit the bill. I cannot take responsibility for others less than stellar ownership, but I am not going to confine my excellent dog from being a dog, in situations where a confrontation is little to none. Have I mentioned one of her best friends was a beautiful, GSD male we met at the beach?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

You know you can get a working line boxer and compete in ipo.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Can you drop it. You admit you are over the top with this issue. "Atomic's" handling of his dog sounds perfectly proper to me. He knows his(her) dog. Very similar to how we handle our GSD's, I'm sure there are people that aren't pleased that ours are never restrained at home, BUT they don't leave our yard, they know their boundaries. As long as the other dogs are under control (whether by voice or leash)mine are fine. Just don't let your dog on his long flexi lead come up our driveway.


Self justification - My dog is DA - So I will let him run free where I determine it to be safe to do so. If I'm wrong - well heck - well work from there if need be. If your dogs are on your property and are DA and are not restrained or controlled and if another dog should stray onto your property.... oh well....

I "heard" our neighborhood Akita that was DA kill 3 strays over an 18 month period. It isn't pleasant, I never found justification for it regardless if a stray wandered. The submitting and dying dogs screams are horrible.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

atomic said:


> I said "not only friendly" meaning that she is not limited to only being friendly with other dogs, but also a number of different animal species. I am sorry if you misinterpreted. She is very well mannered with other canines.
> 
> You have mentioned more than once about concern over "pits" running free. Are they the only breed of dog that you are concerned about? While many are DA and yes, have the capability to do damage, "pit bull" is very much so a type of dog these days rather than a strict breed. As a result many that are blamed for maulings are rather poor results of random mixed outcrossings that simply appear to fit the bill. I cannot take responsibility for others less than stellar ownership, but I am not going to confine my excellent dog from being a dog, in situations where a confrontation is little to none. Have I mentioned one of her best friends was a beautiful, GSD male we met at the beach?


I agree. I can't even tell you how much Robyn loves her pit friends. I dog sat one a while back(before I had a million dogs) and all they did was play non stop. She is drawn to pits and boxers no matter where we go. I get nervous with others if they are female(female/female aggression) but that hasn't been an issue either.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Self justification - My dog is DA - So I will let him run free where I determine it to be safe to do so. If I'm wrong - well heck - well work from there if need be. If your dogs are on your property and are DA and are not restrained or controlled and if another dog should stray onto your property.... oh well....
> 
> 
> 
> I "heard" our neighborhood Akita that was DA kill 3 strays over an 18 month period. It isn't pleasant, I never found justification for it regardless if a stray wandered. The submitting and dying dogs screams are horrible.


But as I said my dogs aren't aggressive, neither is Atomic's. I'm responsible for mine, if your dog is reactive, she's your responsibility. I don't know that my dogs would not be receptive to a strange dog on a flexi coming up our drive, but it's our yard, my dogs enjoy their freedom. I will continue to allow them that as long as they earn it. 
Your assumptions about other dogs doesn't make it true.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

atomic said:


> I said "not only friendly" meaning that she is not limited to only being friendly with other dogs, but also a number of different animal species. I am sorry if you misinterpreted. She is very well mannered with other canines.
> 
> You have mentioned more than once about concern over "pits" running free. Are they the only breed of dog that you are concerned about? While many are DA and yes, have the capability to do damage, "pit bull" is very much so a type of dog these days rather than a strict breed. As a result many that are blamed for maulings are rather poor results of random mixed outcrossings that simply appear to fit the bill. I cannot take responsibility for others less than stellar ownership, but I am not going to confine my excellent dog from being a dog, in situations where a confrontation is little to none. Have I mentioned one of her best friends was a beautiful, GSD male we met at the beach?


I understand and I apologise for blowing up. I have been attacked by Pits while by myself. My brother was attacked simply walking from his car to our front porch 5 years earlier, my last GSD puppy was under constant threat by a pit that broke thru windows daily to get to him. My best friend's husband is an animal control officer here and faced disciplinary action when he shot a pit in the head that had ripped half a GSD's face off and only let go after the bullet did it's job.

Yes - I do have a problem with certain breeds running loose. This would include all large breed dogs though. There are very, very few places left in this world where unless you have a non-DA dog and choose to let them run loose - that eventually some unlucky dog and owner is going to pay for your gamble.....


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I am not sure of your definition of DA, but mine is where the dog will go out of its way to either provoke or attack another dog. Mine does neither, simply defend herself if she is pushed passed the limit. In my eyes she is not DA and not a threat to others dogs, otherwise she would not be given the freedom she has.

A few photos of my beast and her victim  hehe... isn't he gorgeous though? I never saw these people again as they were on vacation, but we sure had a blast!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I understand where your stigma comes from concerning the breed considering your past, however as I said be aware pit bull is a very loose term these days and also one of (if not the) top breeds to be BYB material procured by punks, thugs, and otherwise lackadaisical and irresponsible owners. Much like any of the "aggressive" breeds, those that do it right... and the dogs that are the epitome of their breed, are given a negative reputation because of the overwhelming amounts of those that just don't. Also, thank you for your apology . Trust me, I have the closest bond with this dog I have anything, or anyone else, and if I ever felt she was a threat to anybody or anything I would make sure that I prevented it with all my power. But she is a big lover, and very intelligent and intuitive. She is absolutely perfect and everything I could ask for in a dog. My mom asked me why I didn't get another APBT... truth is the way she is goes far beyond just the breed she happens to be. I got lucky with her, and I am already feeling blessed with my new pup. 

Back to the original topic...! Is a Boxer considered a "restricted" or "aggressive" breed? I've always found them so goofy in antics that the thought to me as (a dog person) is absurd but in others eyes it might be different.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice pictures. To help explain my perspective a little further. I owned a 1/2 wolf 1/2 shepherd male and a 1/2 staffordshire terrier 1/2 female shepherd for 13 years.... she in looks and appearance was all AST. 

We had them at the beach running free in San Diego - (I lived a block from the beach) We had them running free in Lake Tahoe, South Texas and Coeur d' Alene Idaho. 

My AST was 32 lbs soaking wet. She never was a problem unless another dog was aggressive with her. She killed a hunting dog twice her size that came onto our property that belonged to our neighbors in Texas. She severely injured a R.Ridgeback that belonged to a friend (at the beach) in Idaho.

She was a good dog and would never hurt anyone. She was exposed to dozens of dogs over her lifetime. When the mix was wrong - there was no warning and the damage she inflicted was horrific. I'm not speaking from a point of not knowing the breed - I owned one for 13 years and looking back, I still can't believe the damage she did for her size. AND, I'm not a thug or a low life... this was in HER.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

atomic said:


> Back to the original topic...! Is a Boxer considered a "restricted" or "aggressive" breed? I've always found them so goofy in antics that the thought to me as (a dog person) is absurd but in others eyes it might be different.


I've never seen them restricted. But not cropping the ears and docking the tail could lead to misidentification like most bully breeds that are lumped into the Pit bull group.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you. With her prey drive and love of the water, I honestly feel I could use her as a retriever with zero training, however gators are prevalent and I wouldn't ever dream of trying it here. As much as GSDS are bred and wired for herding/protection, PBS are for fighting. There will be varying levels of drive, but it is still there. I am not discrediting your experience but to be fair you had a half bred, and a single dog at that. I am not disputing PBS tendencies towards DA, at all. I am more so promoting the faction of "know your individual dog and act accordingly". Accidents can always occur even with two dogs leashed. Everyone will always have their own opinion (and the world is a more interesting place for it!) but I feel letting my dog enjoy her life to the fullest within retrospect, while gauging every situation to the best of my ability, is worth it.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

All good and I understand that's the prevailing opinion of many owners. Knowing what we know and not willing to be on another's risk taking end by not controlling an aggressive dog and letting them run free is why we carry and will take the necessary action to make further decisions about it a moot point on the irresponsible owners part. Sad but we are at logger heads and that's the resolution.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What about a bearded collie?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Boxers are considered an "agressive" breed for renting. 

If it is a longhaired I really need to be able to shave or clip them. 

If I got a standard poodle I would shave them myself.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Is there a weight limit, or simply a breed restriction?


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Both, but only the breed restrictions are really enforced for the most part


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Fodder said:


> lol really SV? so 3,668 of my post are responses to you?
> rest easy my friend, maybe it's not a good night.


Why on me Fodder?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

What is the weight limit? Also something to consider is that although you have an exception with your current dog and are seeking a potential "testing-the-boundary" second dog, what about your future? Do you realistically plan on living in the same place for the next ten, fifteen years? Not preaching legitimately asking.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is not about dogs fighting. It is about the grip and hold fight style specific to dog fighting breeds. Break sticks were created for the express purpose of Pit Bull removal from its victim, not recommended, or needed, for use on other breeds. Atomic, if you are responsible, at the bare minimum, even with your dog leashed, you would at all times have a break stick with you to ensure the safety of others. It should not be the responsibility of others to take safety measures to protect their dog from the breed specific issues of your dog. 

One should be very concerned about a Pit attacking or fighting with one's dog, even if the Pit did not start it, as they are gamebred, and they will finish it regardless of self preservation. It is one of the flagship qualities that distinguish Pit Bulls from other breeds. Rotts, GSDs, Dobes, etc., are not gamebred, and have a natural bite and release fight style meant to subdue and unlike Pits, they do recognize submission. Those breeds were not bred to fight and kill their own kind like fighting breeds. 

Yes, there are exceptions, but to use somebody else's dog as a method to determine the caliber of one's dog is never acceptable. 

This happened two months ago. SIX grown men had difficulty at Pit removal because the owner of the Pit was not prepared and did not have a break stick. This should NEVER happen to anybody's dog.

Neighbors divided after Pitbull returns home after attack | WUSA9.com

And to answer the question regarding breeds good with GSDs, most people recommend other herding breeds for compatibility.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

That is why I am specifically looking for a NON-RESTRICTED breed. 75lbs is the most common weight limit.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Have you considered adopting a shelter dog? Most are mature enough to be set in their personality and most shelters will accept a returned dog if they do not mesh with your other dog or lifestyle.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I have had too many bad experiences with adult dogs adopted from rescues. I know it will be a puppy. I'm just trying to narrow down which breed. I need a breed that isn't restricted and can keep up and match a GSD in play style and energy level.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

What about a schnauzer? I looked into the giant version at one time but ended up with a shepherd. You can do IPO with them as well.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Koda'sMom said:


> I have had too many bad experiences with adult dogs adopted from rescues. I know it will be a puppy. I'm just trying to narrow down which breed. I need a breed that isn't restricted and can keep up and match a GSD in play style and energy level.


The most fun and match energy wise I've seen between breeds are labs and shepherds... they seem to "get" each other, are a match for energy and are both similar on great response to training... they love people and they love to work - an awesome combination.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree that labs are a good match with GSDs but I've worked with lots of labs that were very ill behaved and horndogs, so that's kind of turned me off of them for now. The labs actually caused just as much trouble as a lot of the bully breeds I worked with.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Before I was born the family favorite dog by far was a giant Schnauzer. He was never trained but delivered the paper, found anything in the house you wanted by request, athletic and smart as all get out.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Koda'sMom said:


> I agree that labs are a good match with GSDs but I've worked with lots of labs that were very ill behaved and horndogs, so that's kind of turned me off of them for now. The labs actually caused just as much trouble as a lot of the bully breeds I worked with.



What is a horndog?


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> I was thinking of standard poodles. Their behavior in a city setting is decidedly more refined than your other breeds of hunting dog in the same environment, though they may occasionally may snap up the stray lap chihuahua and spit out the tiara upon occasion.... they'll be a little more subtle and discreet about it....


Haha! I agree with you there, Stone!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Stonevintage said:


> This is what I have been struggling with all week. My pup is DA but if I can ever get over the fear of walking her - My worst nightmare people who own Pits that let them run off leash and (won't be a problem but won't back down either) - I will have control of my dog on a prong and 2nd backup leash and collar - what will the Pit owner with no leash have control over?
> 
> This really pisses me off. They know their dog's potential - they know the damage will most likely be more severe than a normal dog fight - they admit no control (leash) and yet - it's going to be my problem because they chose to let their pit run free- THAT'S BS!


I would be terrified to be out walking my dogs on leashes and encounter a pitt off leash! I would have no clue how to protect myself or my dogs!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

atomic said:


> I understand where your stigma comes from concerning the breed considering your past, however as I said be aware pit bull is a very loose term these days and also one of (if not the) top breeds to be BYB material procured by punks, thugs, and otherwise lackadaisical and irresponsible owners. Much like any of the "aggressive" breeds, those that do it right... and the dogs that are the epitome of their breed, are given a negative reputation because of the overwhelming amounts of those that just don't. Also, thank you for your apology . Trust me, I have the closest bond with this dog I have anything, or anyone else, and if I ever felt she was a threat to anybody or anything I would make sure that I prevented it with all my power. But she is a big lover, and very intelligent and intuitive. She is absolutely perfect and everything I could ask for in a dog. My mom asked me why I didn't get another APBT... truth is the way she is goes far beyond just the breed she happens to be. I got lucky with her, and I am already feeling blessed with my new pup.
> 
> Back to the original topic...! Is a Boxer considered a "restricted" or "aggressive" breed? I've always found them so goofy in antics that the thought to me as (a dog person) is absurd but in others eyes it might be different.


Your words do put it in some perspective for me. I admit that pitbulls do intimidate me, but primarily because of the type of pits I have seen where I lived for 10 years near Birmingham Alabama - stupid young men who parade around with intact male pits with huge collars and heavy chain "leashes". BYB guys who have a female and their buddy has a really special "blue" male. Keep them chained to a tree most of the time. VERY scary when you encounter them out and about, or at the local PetSmart! Yet, at our local feedmill where we bought our dogfood, the store greeter was a female pit, an absolute sweetie that was a great representative of the breed. Trouble is, there aren't many of those around! :/ We had two Boxers years ago, and I would never have thought of them as a dangerous breed - they were goofy friendly, kid loving dogs!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> It is not about dogs fighting. It is about the grip and hold fight style specific to dog fighting breeds. Break sticks were created for the express purpose of Pit Bull removal from its victim, not recommended, or needed, for use on other breeds. Atomic, if you are responsible, at the bare minimum, even with your dog leashed, you would at all times have a break stick with you to ensure the safety of others. It should not be the responsibility of others to take safety measures to protect their dog from the breed specific issues of your dog.
> 
> One should be very concerned about a Pit attacking or fighting with one's dog, even if the Pit did not start it, as they are gamebred, and they will finish it regardless of self preservation. It is one of the flagship qualities that distinguish Pit Bulls from other breeds. Rotts, GSDs, Dobes, etc., are not gamebred, and have a natural bite and release fight style meant to subdue and unlike Pits, they do recognize submission. Those breeds were not bred to fight and kill their own kind like fighting breeds.
> 
> ...


Wow, some good information - I did not know all that! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

OP - if you like Australian Cattle Dogs, and their personality is a good fit for you and your family, in my experience they're a great companion for GSD's. Most don't have the "eye" that BC's do. ACDs are athletic, outdoorsy, and can more than keep up with Shepherds. 

Downside? They tend to have a stubborn streak a mile wide, so you may need to adapt your training methods. The one currently in our family is a snuggly Velcro dog when she isn't outside exercising. Low maintenance weatherproof coat, convenient size for apartment life. Biggest challenge with her was eliminating the instinctive nipping of ankles/fast moving objects, she was bred from working (actual "cow dog") parents and those instincts, combined with her stubborn streak, made an interesting training combination.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I have a 5 year old Collie/Australian Shepherd cross who is perfect with my GSD, he will play and chase and Tug of war endlessly with her, they are about the same size, and the calm collie temperament has really taught her how to "behave" as one would hope. There is a standard poodle near us that plays extremely well with Rosie (GSD) too, her leaps and her speed make her a great playmate, but I have noticed the poodle is a little "detached" with her owner - I'm not sure how to explain it- kind of has a mind of her own, won't always listen to commands, doesn't really look at her owner for confirmation of anything. Not sure if this is a poodle thing or just this particular dog. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I chatted with a lady who competes in IPO and SV shows who had a high drive WL from Germany. His best buddy was a Standard Poodle.

My trainer keeps his male Czech WL with a Springer Spaniel.

I love our little Aussie (hubbie's dog). She's a bit smaller (45 pounds) but built tough and loves to run with the GSD pack.

I think two important factors to consider are size and sex as far as setting up the odds for a happy pack.

GSDs can and do get along with smaller dogs but too small and you have to watch for the sheer physics of size difference and accidental injuries.

Avoid potential problems with same sax aggression by getting opposite sex.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Never was a huge fan of Labs, until I got a nice one from solid hunting lines. She is awesome with my GSD and so much fun to boot. 

But like GSD you have to research and know what you are getting, the lines within Labs are as different as within GSD.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry, Horndog= obsessive humper. I worked at an open play kennel where half of our clients were labs and they were all obese, spastic, obsessive humpers, or soooo ill-mannered. I agree that a well bred and well trained lab can be an amazing dog but I've had my fill of them for now. 

I have to respect my family when it comes to the BCs and ACDs right now. But I love both breeds and plan on owning them in the future. 

Does anyone have any experience with Blue Lacys or German Shorthaired/Wirehaired Pointers? Again, I have worked with several and liked both but would like to know more from those who have owned them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe and some of his best buds.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> Singe and some of his best buds.


Haha! I love that picture!


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

We have had our 2 Huskies for years now & got our German Shepherd about 2 months ago. He's 20 months old now. Huskies are 1 male & 1 female. The 2 males play very well now. Had to watch them pretty close at 1st until they felt each other out. The German Shepherd plays a tad rough with the female Husky buy in his defense, she's never been much of a rough-houser. We adopted her when she was about a year & a half old & we swear she was never allowed to play. We had to show her how & build her confidence up to playing. 

I use to live in CA with our male Husky & now where we live, the summers are hot & humid. The heat doesn't bother our 2 Huskies much. We just try to give them their main exercise early in the morning or later in the evening when it's cooler out. The male really loves being out in the cold & snow though. When it starts warming up & the only snow left is what was piled up from the snow plows, that's where you'll find him; on top of the only remaining snow pile. The female doesn't like being out in the cold/snow at all. 

I've always had problems trying to find another dog that could keep up playing with my male Husky, but now he has a play buddy that can actually wear him out a bit. But, he's also more than 4 years older than the Shepherd.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Very happy with GSD and Rough Collie combo. It worked great that the GSD is the oldest as the Collie doesn't have any desire to boss her around.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How about an Aussie? 

My GSD's get along famously with my sister in laws Australian Cattle Dog too.

Or a Corgi? Smaller but pretty tough.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think forum member Lilly has a blue lacy? 




Koda'sMom said:


> Sorry, Horndog= obsessive humper. I worked at an open play kennel where half of our clients were labs and they were all obese, spastic, obsessive humpers, or soooo ill-mannered. I agree that a well bred and well trained lab can be an amazing dog but I've had my fill of them for now.
> 
> I have to respect my family when it comes to the BCs and ACDs right now. But I love both breeds and plan on owning them in the future.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Blue Lacys or German Shorthaired/Wirehaired Pointers? Again, I have worked with several and liked both but would like to know more from those who have owned them.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> Singe and some of his best buds.


I love this picture nice looking bunch. How do the King Charles keep up? We had a tricolor King Charles same color in the photo. now I'm getting teary eyed just thinking about bella. they are so sweet such a great dogs -sometimes I think the rain would melt them -they seem to be made out of sugar.


----------

